# حوادث في اسيوط



## ezzzak (27 أكتوبر 2005)

يمر الأقباط الأن فى قرية بنى شعران مركز منفلوط بظروف بالغة الخطورة نتيجة كثرة التحرش بهم من قبل مسلمى القرية 

يأتى هذا عقب الحادث الذى شهدته القرية أوائل شهر اكتوبر إذ ان هذة القرية ذات أغلبية مسلمة من قبيلة بنى شعران و يتعرض المسيحيين الى مضايقات عديدة من قبل الاغلبية المسلمة منذ زمن بعيد و من ضمن هذة المضايقات ما تعرضت له أسرة مسيحية تمتلك خمس فدادين على يد رجل مسلم (ابن العمدة السابق) حيث كان يفرض عليهم جبايات كثيرة و يضيق عليهم فى البيع و الشراء ثم أنه أستولى على فدان من الخمسة المملوكة لهذة الأسرة التى فضلت السكوت و رضيت بأربعة فدادين فما كان من ابن العمدة السابق إلا أن وضع يده على باقى الأفدنة و ضيق على هذة الأسرة حتى باتت حياتهم جحيما و قاموا بالشكوى لجهات عديدة لكن ما من مستمع و لما بل الضيق و الفقر أقصاه ذهب ابن من ابناء الأسرة المسيحية الى ذلك الرجل و قتله بفأسه و دفنه و نتيجة أختفاء الرجل المسلم (ابن العمده) قامت الشرطة بالتحقيق و تم أكتشاف الجثة و توجه القاتل المسيحى الى الشرطة و اعترف بجريمته لكن المشكلة لم تنتهى بل بدأت فإنتشر خبر مقتل رجل مسلم عربى (نتيجة النزعة القبلية) على يد نصرانى و هذة المجتمعات التى عاشت قرون فى ظل مناخ حماية البدوى المسلم لعبده النصرانى لم تتقبل فكرة أن يقتل مسلم على يد قبطى و الخوف من الانتقام الذى قد يكون أشد من مزبحة الكشح هو ما دفع الشرطة الى محاصره منازل المسيحيين فى القرية و منع خروجهم منها حرصا على حياتهم 

إلا ان الأخطر هو ما يتناقله مسيحيى القرية و القرى المجاورة من أشاعات مفادها ان الحكومة ترغب فى تهجير الأقباط جميعا من هذة القرية على أن يكون التهجير بديل القتل الذى قد يتعرضوا إليه فى حاله بقائهم فى القرية


----------

